# Kunz Spoons



## chefjeff808 (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone have any idea of how to find an original kunz spoon? Like one of the ones that were numbered and only given to his cooks?


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

I just did a quick scour of the internet and couldn't find anything. Cool idea, I'd never take that thing out of my role for fear of losing it/having it stolen. I did find however that jb prince is apparantly doing a 'gold' limited edition kunz spoon for $39. Is it awful that I kinda want one?


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

I want a gold grey kunz sauce spoon so freaking bad now, they're on back order, gonna give it a shot. As to the originals I'm guessing those are going to be incredibly hard to find... your best bet would be to find those cooks and send them a direct offer to buy what is probably a very prized possession.


----------



## matchabunny (Sep 9, 2013)

alaminute said:


> I just did a quick scour of the internet and couldn't find anything. Cool idea, I'd never take that thing out of my role for fear of losing it/having it stolen. I did find however that jb prince is apparantly doing a 'gold' limited edition kunz spoon for $39. Is it awful that I kinda want one?


I had initially scoffed at a fellow line cook for coveting the gold Kunz, but now that I know it's on back order, I kinda want one of those limited edition spoons...


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm on backorder for it -there I said it. That being said, I'll bet in a year or so people will be forking over (pun) big bucks for it on ebay pretty soon.


----------



## cm-chef (Oct 21, 2014)

In response to your original question, good luck. Only the chefs that worked there got them and Lespinasse has been closed for over 10 years. The "original" ones you are talking about were only the "1st run" of spoons. The idea was that by naming and numbering them they could/ would be returned when a cook left ( obviously that was not always the case). By the time that first batch had "disappeared" JB prints was already making them, so cooks could just buy their own. So the only way to get one is to find one of the few (less then 100 people out there) that have one and hope they are willing to part with one, not a likely situation to come by.


----------



## nycsu (Dec 20, 2014)

My chef was exec su for Kunz... I have seen and used originals as well as I own a gold kunz spoon.... It all cool shit however it's a spoon. All the spoons I own are Kunz spoons it's all we are allowed to use.


----------



## cm-chef (Oct 21, 2014)

Nycsu said:


> My chef was exec su for Kunz... I have seen and used originals as well as I own a gold kunz spoon.... It all cool shit however it's a spoon. All the spoons I own are Kunz spoons it's all we are allowed to use.


So do you think you could get your chef to "part with" and sell one of those original spoons?


----------

